# Alte & Neue PC Spiele



## Angie2012 (4. September 2012)

Hallo Liebe Forums Mitglieder & User

Ich möchte mal gerne eine kleine Diskussion anfangen und zwar über Die Pc Spiele in der Heutigen Zeit.

Kurz zu mir , Ich bin 23 jahre ALt habe eigene Wohnung , Auto und arbeite als Verkäufer im REWE Markt. Natürlich ist es klar das man im späteren Leben keine Zeit mehr zum Zocken hat und es wichtigeres im Leben zu Tun Gibt. Aber trotzdem habe ich zum Zocken immer noch erstaunlich viel Zeit und bin auch über die Aktuellen und kommenden Games immer gut Informiert.

Aber ich muss mal erhlich sagen das Die SPIELE in der Heutigen Zeit einen nicht mehr so fesseln wie damals so vor 5 Jahren.
Meine Letzten Spiele die ich mir Zugelegt habe sind Max Payne 3 , Prototype 2 und Call of Duty MW 3.
Und naja, ich persönlich finde das Call of Duty ziemlich langweilig geworden ist. Ich habe mich schon auf MW 3 gefreut , weil es ist ja der Letzte MW teil und da dachte ich mir , den hollst du dir, aber erst wenn er was preiswerter geworden ist. 
SinglePlayer ist zwar nett aber nicht so berauschend wie damals MW 1. Ich finde es schon traurig das an MW 3 zwei Entwickler Teams dran gearbeitet haben ( Infinity Ward & Slegde hammer Games ) und es kam nur standard Kost heraus sowohl bei der alten Grafikengine als auch beim Gameplay. 
Den Multiplayer finde ich aber richtig schlecht, fast nur Camper, Hacker , Cheater, mieses WaffenBalancing , zu kleine Karten. Naja , schade aber ist in der heutigen Zeit leider so. 

Bei Max Payne 3 habe ich ungefähr ab der hälfte aufgehört zu spielen. Ich fand es einfach nur langweilig , zu viel EzählStoff . Man hat zu viele Zwischensequen drin die einen immer wieder aus der Action rausnehmen und abbremsen. Die Erzählweise aus Max Payne 1 & 2 mit den Comics fand ich besser , die waren knapp und informativ.


Auch generel finde ich die alten Spiele viel besser !

Meine ersten PC Spiele waren damals Half-Life 1, GTA 1 , UT 1999 und QUake 3. Gerade Half-Life hat es mir damals angetan das ich auch ein sehr begeisteter Ego Shooter Spieler geworden bin.
Ja, ich bin ein richtiger Half-Life FAN. 
Aber auch die Späteren Spiele wie:

" Star Wars Jedi Akedemy, Return to Castle WolfenStein , Stalker, Crysis ( Nur Teil 1 & Addon ) , Left4 Dead , Doom 3, Far Cry ,Painkiller, Dead Space , The Witcher 1, Beyound Good & Evil, Bioshock und Fear fand ich sehr gut und vor allem Unverbraucht !


Damals in der Schule waren die alten Games noch Gesprächsthema und man hat sich damals noch auf die Neuerscheinungen der Spiele gefreut. Als damals Crysis 2006 angekündigt und vorgestellt wurde, waren alle aus dem Häuschen und man hat sich gefragt ob und wie das Spiel auf dein eigenen Pc laufen wird. Heute bekommst du ja Gute Hardware für nen Apfel und ein Ei.


Für mich waren das damals noch alles schöne Zeiten an die ich mich gerne zurückerinnere und auch die ganzen Lan Partys während der Schulzeit mit Counter Strike ,Quake waren schön.


So mal wieder zurück zu den aktuellen Spielen ! 
Auch die kurze Spielzeit ist für mich ein Ärgernis wie z,b Call of Duty, aber das ist man ja von der Serie gewohnt das man nur ungefähr 6 Stunden daran spielt.
Viele behaupten oder sagen es zumindest das COD nur ein Multiplayer Spiel ist. Ich kann mich da nich anschließen weil ich COD immer wegen SinglePlayer gespielt habe, Multiplayer war nur so ein zwischending, wobei ich sagen muss das ich das erste COD am Besten fand, auch vom MP Und SP her ! 
Wen ich ein richtiges MP Spiel haben will dan hole ich mir Battlefield und kein COD MW3 mit Kleine Karten und schlechtes Waffenbalancing und weis nich sonst was für macken. 


Ich Spiele zur Zeit viel Left 4 Dead , Day of Defeat Source , CS Source, COD Black Ops ( Finde ich mit am Besten ) Und UT 3 über Steam. Wobei UT 3 spielt auch keiner mehr.


Und die kommenden Spiele die jetzt so dieses und nächstes Jahr erscheinen wie das Neue Black Ops 2 oder Crysis 3 , na die werde ich erst gar nich beachten. Beim Kumpel mal anspielen aber Kaufen und 50 € Hinblättern ? Ne danke , Leben ist Teuer genug und das Wichtigste ist, das man in den Spielen schon irgendwo alles 1000 X mal gesehen hat.
Und auch die ganzen Versprechungen von den Entwickeler wie z,b , "Ja das Spiel wird Extra nur für PC Optimiert" und im Endeffekt hat man es dan bei Crysis 3 so wie bei Teil 2 wo nur 3 man nur Grafikeinstellungen machen kann oder wie bei Call of Duty MW 3 mit den Häßlichen IW Net System ohne Dedizierten Server. 

Ich bin mal auf eure Meinungen gespannt und wie ihr das so seht mit die ganzen Spiele, ob ihr noch so das Interresse habt an neue Spiele und welche ihr euch holt. 

Sorry, ich weis der Text ist ein bißchen lang geworden. 
Bis dann. 

Eure Angie 2012

PS: Ich habe mein TEXT nun Geändert wegen den Absatz Beschwerden und so. Wer immer noch Meckert, kriegt ne Tomate ins Gesicht


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (4. September 2012)

Hi, kannst du den Text nicht mal etwas sinnvoll gliedern; in Absätze unterteilen usw.. So hat doch kein Mensch Lust, daß ernsthaft komplett durch zu lesen; - ich auch nicht.
- Greetz -


----------



## PCSW (5. September 2012)

kann ich nur beipflichten,ohne absätze recht schwierig zu lesen.
aber egal,zum thema:

wir hatten früher jedes quartal (oder öfter) eine lan-party.ich kann mich noch an zeiten von unreal,generals & co erinnern.mit 8-12 mann krieg spielen.kollege,bier und pizza.unschlagbar
ob shooter oder strategie,einfach geil.da wir mittlerweile (familie,job) nicht mehr ganz so viel zeit haben,blieb das ein wenig auf der strecke.
liegt aber nicht nur daran.

grösstes hinderniss: wo bleiben die games die unsereins offline im lan zocken kann

klar geht das auch online (wir kaufen die games!),allerdings sind wir aus den oben genannten gründen ''aus der übung'', und demzufolge haben wir keine lust,die statisken anderer aufzubesseren.

ältere spiele wurden noch durchgezockt und dann zur lan gabs krieg.die neueren games (z.b. c&c)angezockt und dann ignoriert.nervt halt,alles schon mal gesehn....

ps: altersschnitt um die 40 ALT,aber noch nicht TOT !!!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. September 2012)

NeverSeenBytes schrieb:


> Hi, kannst du den Text nicht mal etwas sinnvoll gliedern; in Absätze unterteilen usw.. So hat doch kein Mensch Lust, daß ernsthaft komplett durch zu lesen; - ich auch nicht.
> - Greetz -



Auch wenn bei Holzschuhen der Absatz abbricht in dem Fall erleichtert so etwas das lesen ungemein.
Ich habe es nur mal Bruchstückhaft gelesen, aber das mit dem Spass am Game kann ich so nicht behaupten.Ich finde mittlerweile die ganzen Restriktionen störend, permanentes Online sein oder sämtliche Daten liegen auf deren Servern so das bei einem Ausfall nix mehr geht. Bei den alten CoD Teilen kann ich nur sagen das es vom Multiplayer lebt und früher auch gut mit Karten versorgt wurde ohne das die Kriegskasse permanent leidet. Heute werden einem recyclte Maps für Bares verscheppert und irgend ein anderer dusseliger Kram der das Geld nicht wert ist.
Der ganze Spielemarkt ist mittlerweile darauf ausgerichtet, oder es wird was als Free to Play angeboten wo man ohne Zahlen keinen Stich macht. Auch werden viele Spieleserien mittlerweile nur noch billig ausgewrungen.


----------



## Hübie (5. September 2012)

Hi Angie2012.

Ich habe jetzt auch nicht den ganzen Text gelesen, da es anstrengen ist auf dem Monitor so zusammenhängenden Text zu lesen. Bitte gliedere das 

Ich pflichte Dr. Bakterius bei. Das Problem ist einfach: So lang es Leute gibt die für jeden Mist zahlen wird das Modell weiter ausgebaut und maximale Ausbeute zu erhalten - logisch. Ist wie mit schlechtem TV. So lang die Leute Dumm-TV gucken wirds auch Dumm-TV geben


----------



## Shona (5. September 2012)

Hübie schrieb:


> Ich pflichte Dr. Bakterius bei. Das Problem ist einfach: So lang es Leute gibt die für jeden Mist zahlen wird das Modell weiter ausgebaut und maximale Ausbeute zu erhalten - logisch. Ist wie mit schlechtem TV. So lang die Leute Dumm-TV gucken wirds auch Dumm-TV geben


Und solange es Dumme-Kommentare gibt müssen wir Dumme-Kommentare lesen/ertragen 
Nur weil du oder andere nicht damit klar kommen das die Welt sich nunmal dreht und sich Dinge ändern, müssen das nicht alle tun. Wenn es jemanden nicht passt soll er/sie es nicht mitmachen/kaufen ganz einfach 

Ich spiele seit dem Amiga 500 und habe so einiges mitgemacht und mir ist es schlicht weg egal wenn ich ein Spiel will kauf ich es, wenn es im nachhinein noch sinnvolle DLC's gibt den den Spielspaß erweitern/verlängern dann kaufe ich diese auch. Da ich sowieso fast nur noch aus England importiere zahle ich im schnitt 34€ für ein Spiel mit DLC's komme ich dann meist auf einen Gesamtpreis von 50-60€ was ungefähr der Vollpreis in DE entspricht und somit habe ich nicht mehr gezahlt als nötig.

Wenn man immer noch meint man muss als volljährige Person seine Spiele in in Deutschland kaufen dann sage ich nur selbst Schuld. Die Preise hier sind überteuert und dann muss man sich als volljährige Person auch noch vorschreiben lassen was man sehen darf und was nicht. Alleine das kann ich nicht verstehen warum das viele immer noch mitmachen aber im Gegenzug über DLC's  herziehen als wäre es das übel der Welt dabei ist es nichts anderes als Add-ons/Add-ins welche ein neues Wort verpasst bekommen haben

Hierzu ein Wiki Zitat: "Zusätzlich heruntergeladene Inhalte kosten meist weniger als  herkömmliche Erweiterungen, bieten dabei aber auch weniger Umfang.  Vorteile für den Hersteller sind Einsparungen bei den Vertriebsmedien,  Transportkosten und eventuell auch des Distributors. 

Als weitere Motivation der Hersteller für vermehrt kostenpflichtige  DLC-Anteile bei aktuellen Spielen wird auch spekuliert, dass dies eine  Vertriebsmaßnahme sei, die vor allem gegen Gebrauchtkäufer von Spielen  gerichtet ist. Im Gegensatz zu Lizenzen die an Medien gebunden sind, lassen sich individualisierte Steam-Lizenzen nicht übertragen."

Aus diesen Gründen wurden aus Add-ons/Add-ins die DLC's somit hat sich nur im Umfang etwas geändert aber nicht am Modell selbt 




> ältere spiele wurden noch durchgezockt


Und das ist leider so ein Punkt heut zu tage wo man sagen muss das viele zwar das Geld für ein Spiel bezahlen aber es nie durchspielen auch wenn es ihnen gefällt.

Weshalb IO vor einer Weile in einem Interview gesagt hat das nur 20% Hitman Absolution wirklich durchspielen werden.

_Game Director Tore Blystad : "Der durchschnittliche Spieler wird wahrscheinlich niemals das  Spiel beenden, was sehr schade ist. Vielleicht spielen sie es einmal  durch, aber das Spiel ist für Leute gemacht, die erneut durch jedes  Level gehen und alle Sachen finden wollen”_, so Blystad. _“20%  der Spieler werden das letzte Level des Spiels sehen. Dieses Wissen ist  schrecklich. Es macht die Leute, die daran arbeiten, wirklich traurig."

_Ich finde sowas Enttäuschend schon im vorne rein zu wissen, das man sich die Jahrelange Mühe eigentlich sparen hätte können, weil sowieso nur 20% das Spiel komplett durchspielen werden.

PS: Ich habe den ersten Beitrag nicht gelesen und werde es auch nicht wenn der Text keine Absätze bekommt, weil von diesen Textklumpen bekomme ich Kopfschmerzen


----------



## Hübie (5. September 2012)

Shona schrieb:


> Und solange es Dumme-Kommentare gibt müssen wir Dumme-Kommentare lesen/ertragen



Du schießt dir gern ins eigene Bein, wie?  Oder trollst du einfach?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. September 2012)

> Und solange es Dumme-Kommentare gibt müssen wir Dumme-Kommentare lesen/ertragen
> Nur weil du oder andere nicht damit klar kommen das die Welt sich nunmal dreht und sich Dinge ändern, müssen das nicht alle tun. Wenn es jemanden nicht passt soll er/sie es nicht mitmachen/kaufen ganz einfach
> 
> Ich spiele seit dem Amiga 500 und habe so einiges mitgemacht und mir ist es schlicht weg egal wenn ich ein Spiel will kauf ich es, wenn es im nachhinein noch sinnvolle DLC's gibt den den Spielspaß erweitern/verlängern dann kaufe ich diese auch. Da ich sowieso fast nur noch aus England importiere zahle ich im schnitt 34€ für ein Spiel mit DLC's komme ich dann meist auf einen Gesamtpreis von 50-60€ was ungefähr der Vollpreis in DE entspricht und somit habe ich nicht mehr gezahlt als nötig.


Es ist ein freies Forum und jeder darf seine Meinung haben, das nennt sich einfach nur Toleranz. Auch haben hier nicht alle das gleiche Alter. Ich stehe halt zu meiner Meinung.
DLCs bleiben in meinen Augen einfach nur Geldschneiderei, egal wie günstig das Hauptspiel war und die Dinger kosten. Wenn mich ein Game nicht wirklich in den 1. Stunden begeistert hat es schnell verloren und wenig Chancen auf einen neuen Versuch. Ich halte halt gerne etwas für meinen Kaufpreis in den Händen und da wird die Luft langsam dünn.


----------



## Hübie (5. September 2012)

Ich persönlich Unterscheide jedoch nach Umfang und Inhalt des jeweiligen DLC. Bei Mass Effect 2 & 3 gabs sehr gute Bonusmissionen und Charaktere. Insgesamt haben mich beide Spiele etwa 110 Euro gekostet (mit allem drum und dran). Unterhaltung für 200 Stunden und mehr waren das bestimmt. Das ist also so als ob ich 200 Stunden lang 1,80 Euro an einen Entwickler von meinem stündlichen Arbeitslohn abgebe. Je nach Einkommen ist es also mal mehr mal weniger zu vertreten.
Gegenbeispiel: Für Just Cause 2 gibt es etliche Waffen & Fahrzeug DLCs für insgesamt weitere 10 Euro. Habe das Spiel für 30 Euro gekauft und 75 Stunden gespielt (93.6% gesamter Spielfortschritt). Das sind dann schon 2,50 Euro, also 40% mehr ggü. ME ohne die DLCs mit ein zu beziehen! Die DLCs hätten meine Spielzeit auch nicht verlängert sondern _eventuell_ den Spielspaß etwas aufgewertet bzw. das Spiel für mich leichter gemacht. Es ist vielleicht nicht fair zwei Spiele gegen eins zu stellen, aber ich will mit diesem Beispiel eben verdeutlichen worum es mir persönlich geht.

Dieses free-to-play-Prinzip geht bei mir gar nicht. Was ich eher begrüße ist das Modell einen Entwickler _aktiv_ während der Entwicklung zu unterstützen. So wie bei pCars. Aber das ist wie Dr. Bakterius sagte eine Sache der _persönlichen_ Einstellung, Erfahrung und Meinung.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (6. September 2012)

Bitte Gliedere deinen Text etwas auf.


Ich muss dir teilweise zustimmen.
Ja es Stimmt es ist heute eher "an die Hand genommen" durch ein Spiel zu gehen. Das kann für Story orientierte Spieler eine bessere Atmosphäre des Spiels vermitteln.
aber reine action Puristen haben sich nie für die Geschichte interessiert, und genaui die beschweren sich heute
Ich bin beides ich mag gute Inszenierung und gutes gameplay, und abwechslungsreiches gameplay.
Ob dabei eine Story erzählt (cutszenes) oder im Spiel intrigiert ist ist mir wurscht solange dies nahtlos geschieht und die Speicherpunkte nicht gerade vor den scripts sind. (Homefront)
das letzet dir gefallende Spiel könnte  "Hard reset" sein (puristischer geht es nimmer) Story määääh, gameplay yeah

ich vermisse die Bewegungsfreiheit eines UT2004 (3) und die Waffen viel fallt eines "project snowblind" oder die Präzision von crysis

Die Mutiplayer erfolge und ausrüstungsfreischaltung wie bei Cod gepaart in einen coop spiel gegen CPu Gegner Basen.
Und den normalen deathmatch und tdm andere modi die zur es Zeit gibt dann nur Wie in den Wettspielen (wager matches cod bo) ablaufen und man dann nur noch um den Sieg Spielt ohne rank
Es geht dann nur ums (Spiel)Geld, 
Der Rang wird lediglich im coop Spiel gesteigert um dann Ausrüstung zu bekommen und im Normalen MP mit dem Wettspiel sich zu beweisen.

Zurück zum Singleplayer Spiele da wünsche ich mir mehr Bewegungsfreiheit, diese Schlauch shooter müssen ja nicht immer so sein. Zuletzt sehr nah am völligen Freiheit Spiel war für mich GTA san andreas
Im ego shooter Bereich crysis (erste Hälfte) und rpg ego shooter mix borderlands
Ich habe nichts gegen gut gemachte action adventures wie dead space und das mir bei singularity alles so anstrahlt wo es lang geht (bulletstorm ist da auch ein bsp) Stört mich nicht
Ich habe auch nichts gegen alte Spiele die ich noch nicht gespielt habe
wie
planescape torment (Ja rpg och weiß)
Wheel of time
turok dinosaur hunter (bin grad dabei)
turok 2
turok 3
Red faction
red faction 2 damals auf der konsole ich hole mal die PC version nach
deus ex damals auf Konsole ich Spiel derzeit die PC version nach, der unterschied ist ernorm
XIII ich muss zugeben ich habe das Spiel schon seit 2008 nie angefangen
cb Undying
area 51
the suffering
the suffering ties that bind
project snowblind (hab schon auf konsole damals und auf PC zuletzt gespielt immer wieder erfrischend)
psi ops(damals auf konsole)
FEAR ja wiedermal in Deutsch und ungeschnitten (uncutpatch gefunden)
usw

kann wer mal nee Vernünftige Tastatur Belegung für dosbox und systemshock geben (original Belegung s y x c keine maus)

Ich würde noch mehr Spiele Testen aus der zeit 1996-2004
Ego shooter, action adventure (3rd person first person) und RTS


----------



## bofferbrauer (6. September 2012)

Na wenn ich den Startpost sehe finde ich dass die überschrift nicht passt. Neue gegen nicht mehr ganz so neue Spiele passt da eher, denn von "Alten" Spielen ist man da noch eher weit entfernt. Zudem beschränkt es sich ausschließlich auf ein Genre, den Shootern.

Shooter waren irgendwie nie so richtig ganz mein Ding, Mein Hirn braucht wohl mehr Action und meine Maus weniger ^^. Trotzdem habe ich einige ältere Shooter, wie etwa Doom 1 und 3, Deus (nicht zu verwechseln mit Deus Ex, welcher ich allerdings auch habe) Serious Sam First und Second Encounter sowie Unreal Tournament bis 2004.

Spätere hab ich zwar auch teils angespielt bei Freunden, aber dann war entgültig die Luft raus: Scriptet bis zum geht-nicht-mehr und das tolle Argument der Selbstheilung hinter Deckung, dass Medipaks nicht realitätsnah seien (wo ist denn diese wundersame Heilung realistischer?), Schlauchlevels bei denen man auch noch bestraft wird wenn man sich etwas umsehen möchte und die Tatsache, dass man quasi darin gehindert wird, eigene Lösungsansätze zu finden anstelle der von den Programmierern vorgesehene stoßen mir sauer auf. 

Ein anderer Grundlegender Unterschied zuwischen neuen und alten (also +15 jahre alt ) Spielen ist auch die Tatsache, warum man überhaupt Computer oder Konsolenspiele spielt. Damals war es nicht nur zur Unterhaltung; sondern gleichzeitig um die Herausforderung zu meistern. Solche Spiele, wie sie damals gemacht wurden, nennt man heute Masocore... und sind fast ausschließlich Jump 'n Runs. Wer je gerne etwa ein Contra (Probotector), Ghouls 'n Ghosts oder ein Megaman gezockt hat, wird mir nicht sagen, dass er das nur zur Unterhaltung tat, sondern weil man das Spiel wirklich komplett meistern wollte. Einen Perfektionsdrang, den heutige Spiele seltenst bei einem Spieler auslösen.


----------



## Shona (6. September 2012)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Es ist ein freies Forum und jeder darf seine Meinung haben, das nennt sich einfach nur Toleranz. Auch haben hier nicht alle das gleiche Alter. Ich stehe halt zu meiner Meinung.


Ich habe auch nicht dich gemeint sondern ihn und seinem vergleich mit Fernsehsendern, das ist das gleiche wie wen man Äpfel und Birnen vergleicht.
Das Spiele-Modell hat mit dem Fernseh-Modell nicht zu tun vor allem da sich das ständig ändert aber das Spiele Modell gibt es schon seit Jahren nur sagen wir jetzt nicht mehr Add-on/Add-in sonder DLC und wie ich auch schon geschrieben haben zahlt man halt für weniger mehr.


Außerdem wieso muss ich euere Meinung tolrieren wenn ihr nicht mal meine toleriert?
Heisst das im Endeffekt ich muss mich nun euch anpassen und auf Spiele verzichten weil das eurer Meinung nach Geldschneiderei ist, nur damit ihr erreichen könnt das was geändert wird? 

Was ist den Schlimmer?

- Die Spiele lieber illegal laden weil man es nicht einsieht für weniger mehr zu zahlen, aber gar nicht merkt das man damit den ehrlichen Käufern schadet und es nur noch schlimmer wird (Kopierschutz, weniger Inhalt, usw)
- Wenn es einem einfach egal ist und man kauft das was man will und zeigt den Entwicklern so das man ihre Arbeit würdigt und kauft ggf. auch noch die DLC's
- Man ignoriert einfach alles und spielt einfach gar nichts mehr oder nur ältere Spiele und hofft schon seit Jahren das sich irgendwas ändert




> Ghouls 'n Ghosts oder ein Megaman gezockt hat, wird mir nicht sagen, dass er das nur zur Unterhaltung tat,


Das ist wohl war und es waren nicht die einzigen Spiele die man wirklich meistern wollte. Ich erinnere mich da noch dunkel an Lemmings bei dem meine Eltern damals schon bis nachts um 4 uhr vor dem Amiga saßen nur um ein einziges Level zu schaffen ^^
Mal davon abegsehen das wirklich schon stappelweise zettel dalagen mit den ganzen Level codes und wehe man hat mal vergessen einen auf zu schreiben dann war die K*** am dampfen weil man wieder alles machen musste


----------



## Hübie (6. September 2012)

Offensichtlich verstehst du es immer noch nicht. Bist du lernresistent oder wie? Es geht ums Konsumverhalten. Und da ist es egal ob Spiel, Auto, Fernsehsendung oder Apfel und Birnen. Wenn Mist konsumiert wird und sich ein Markt bildet wird auch weiterhin Mist produziert. Herrje. Muss man heute alles jedem vorkauen? 

Und deine Frage ist rhetorisch...


----------



## Angie2012 (6. September 2012)

Hey Jungs & Mädels Streitet euch nich immer gleich so


----------



## Razor2408 (6. September 2012)

Ich bin 82er Jahrgang und mit dem Atari VCS 2600, PC, Game Boy + NES aufgewachsen.
Um es kurz zu machen: Die Nostalgie ist ein nicht zu unterschätzendes Hochgefühl und lässt uns (zu) oft die rosarote Brille auf.
Wir werden einfach älter, abgestumpfter, resistenter, haben alles schon gesehen. Da ist es noch am wichtigsten wie man sich
selbst motivieren kann etwas zu spielen und bereit zu sein eine gewisse Fantasie mitzubringen. Fakt ist: Die Spiele generell
waren nicht besser, weder technisch noch vom Anspruch her.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. September 2012)

> Ich habe auch nicht dich gemeint sondern ihn und seinem vergleich mit Fernsehsendern, das ist das gleiche wie wen man Äpfel und Birnen vergleicht.


Ich fühlte mich wegen dem Quote angesprochen, weil er ja meiner Meinung war in einem bestimmten Bereich.


> Außerdem wieso muss ich euere Meinung tolrieren wenn ihr nicht mal meine toleriert?


Es darf jeder schreiben was er möchte, und ich toleriere andere Meinungen. Es war der berühmte Satz.


> Heisst das im Endeffekt ich muss mich nun euch anpassen und auf Spiele verzichten weil das eurer Meinung nach Geldschneiderei ist, nur damit ihr erreichen könnt das was geändert wird?


Jeder wie er mag, ich spiele halt in einer anderen Altersklasse und muss mir nicht alles aufs Auge drücken lassen. Teilweise muss man ja sagen, wenn man das Game nicht beachtet trifft die richtig an der Stelle die wirklich weh tut. Wenn die das Zeugs nicht mehr absetzen können bleibt denen nix anderres wie zurückzurudern. Bestes Beispiel ist derzeitig Ubisoft die den permanenten Onlinezwang entfernen wollen.


----------



## Shona (6. September 2012)

Angie2012 schrieb:


> Hey Jungs & Mädels Streitet euch nich immer gleich so


 Das will ich doch gar nicht ich versuche eine Konversation zwischen Erwachsenen aber anscheinend ist Hübie nicht in der Lage so eine zu führen da er immer gleich beleidigend wird 



> Es darf jeder schreiben was er möchte, und ich toleriere andere Meinungen. Es war der berühmte Satz.


Anscheinend nicht den wie du siehst werde ich nun schon zum zweiten Mal von Hübie angegriffen ohne einen Grund 



> Jeder wie er mag, ich spiele halt in einer anderen Altersklasse und muss  mir nicht alles aufs Auge drücken lassen.


Wie meinst du das genau?
Ich sehe zwar das du laut deinem Profil 50 bist aber ich spiele mit Leuten zusammen die 16-40+ sind und keiner hat da ein Problem mit dem Spiele-Modell und findet es sogar vollkommen on Ordnung wenn der Inhalt stimmt ansonsten wird z. B. ein DLC nicht gekauft



> JTeilweise muss man ja sagen,  wenn man das Game nicht beachtet trifft die richtig an der Stelle die  wirklich weh tut. Wenn die das Zeugs nicht mehr absetzen können bleibt  denen nix anderres wie zurückzurudern. Bestes Beispiel ist derzeitig  Ubisoft die den permanenten Onlinezwang entfernen wollen.


Aber wann trifft es die Entwickler/Publisher?
Die trifft es doch erst wenn sie einen Verlust im 7-stelligen Bereich einfahren oder die Verkaufszahlen nur im 5-stelligen Bereich sind.

Ubisoft sehe ich nun auch nicht als Beispiel und hat auch nichts damit zu tun das die Verkaufszahle weniger waren, den sie haben trotzdem genug Einnahmen.
Ich vermute eher das es damit zu tun hat das sie endlich eingesehen haben das sowieso jeder Kopierschutz geknackt wird, hat man damals schon bei AC2 gesehen. Sie nehmen zwar die Kritik der User an aber wahrscheinlich waren es die User die sich beschwert haben das die Server so oder so ständig down sind und sie deswegen nicht spielen konnten.

Dies sind aber alles nur vermutungen den ein klares Statement an was es genau liegt und warum sie sich wirklich entschieden haben das zu machen werden wir nie erfahren


----------



## bofferbrauer (6. September 2012)

Shona schrieb:


> Ubisoft sehe ich nun auch nicht als Beispiel und hat auch nichts damit zu tun das die Verkaufszahle weniger waren, den sie haben trotzdem genug Einnahmen.
> Ich vermute eher das es damit zu tun hat das sie endlich eingesehen haben das sowieso jeder Kopierschutz geknackt wird, hat man damals schon bei AC2 gesehen. Sie nehmen zwar die Kritik der User an aber wahrscheinlich waren es die User die sich beschwert haben das die Server so oder so ständig down sind und sie deswegen nicht spielen konnten.
> 
> Dies sind aber alles nur vermutungen den ein klares Statement an was es genau liegt und warum sie sich wirklich entschieden haben das zu machen werden wir nie erfahren



Guckst du hier, da spekuliert RPS auch schon um das wieso und warum, und ist aüßerst schlüssig wie ich finde


----------



## stev0 (6. September 2012)

Ist ein Gutes Thema was du hier ansprichst, Als Crysis damals auf die PC fläche tratt war ich bav.
Das Spiel hat es mir echt damals angetahn und ich hatte auch dieses "ich probier alles aus, und spiele es 50 mal durch" effekt. 

Hab ehrlich alles ausprobiert und das spiel rauf und runter gezockt, im SP und MP. 
Schätze mal das ich dort lockere 200 Stunden verbracht habe ^^

Ich persönlich finde aber nicht das der Markt soooooooooo schlecht wird, ok klar der F2P kack und dauer online mist ist einfach mies gegenüber die, die z.b. nicht jederzeit online sein können aus irgendwelchen gründen.
Als Konzept nenne ich mal Sim City 5 darauf freue ich mich riesig und  das was die Entwickler gezeigt und angesprochen haben zu realisieren  finde ich sehr interessant und würde es sogar mit der Europa Skin pack  edition unterstützen vorrausgesetzt es wird so wie versprochen. Das sollen tests aber erstmal zeigen 

Im Endeffekt entscheidet ja jeder selber ob er ein Spiel kaufen tut oder nicht.
Ich für meinen teil kaufe nur die Spiele die mir wirklich zusagen und auch selten nur als vorbesteller.
BF und Assassins Creed waren da ausnahmen aber ansonsten warte ich erstmal ca 6-12 Monate oder lass es mir bei Amazon mit rabatt aktionen schmackhaft machen.
Bis jetzt haben mich Spiele im schnitt nur 10-20 euro gekostet außer Battlefield 3 und AC Revelations.

ps. ich denke auch nicht das man so schnell was an der Spiel politik der Entwickler ändern kann, auch nicht wenn etwa 30% der Gamer keine DLC´s kaufen.


----------



## Angie2012 (6. September 2012)

Hey Leute , freut ihr euch auch schon auf die MOD "  Black MESA "  ( Half-Life 1 Remake ) 

Nur mal so nachgefragt...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. September 2012)

> Wie meinst du das genau?
> Ich sehe zwar das du laut deinem Profil 50 bist aber ich spiele mit Leuten zusammen die 16-40+ sind und keiner hat da ein Problem mit dem Spiele-Modell und findet es sogar vollkommen on Ordnung wenn der Inhalt stimmt ansonsten wird z. B. ein DLC nicht gekauft


Ich hatte ja früher viel CoD gezockt, selbst vor der Zeit der DLCs war man meist gezwungen mitzuziehen um auf dem Server zu zocken. Danach kamen ja die ganzen Zwänge und die in meinen Augen billigen Brocken ( Map Recycling, sinnlose Ränge und was weiß ich ). Ich will so etwas nicht unterstützen, denn wenn man alles über sich ergehen läßt werden die noch dreister mit den Methoden. Ich weß auch das es ein Kampf gegen Windmühlenflügel ist, aber ich für meine Person ziehe es so lange durch wie es irgendwie geht.



> Anscheinend nicht den wie du siehst werde ich nun schon zum zweiten Mal von Hübie angegriffen ohne einen Grund


Vielleicht einfach mal mit ein oder zwei Sätze per PM klären?



Angie2012 schrieb:


> Hey Leute , freut ihr euch auch schon auf die MOD " Black MESA " ( Half-Life 1 Remake )
> 
> Nur mal so nachgefragt...



Ich lasse mich mal überraschen, und bin dann mal gespannt ob ich neugierig bin


----------



## Angie2012 (7. September 2012)

Na wen die MOD " Black Mesa " ein Reinfall wird habe ich ja immer noch das Alte Half-LIfe 1 .   
MUAHAHAHHAHAHA 

ABER MAL GANZ EHRLICH !!!!!

Warum    MACHT    Entwickler  " VALVE " kein HAlf-LIFE 1 Remake ?
Das würde sich bestimmt super verkaufen . Es gibt auf jeden Fall genug Fans dort draußen.

Aber ich muss auch Sagen das " VALVE " irgendwie Doof geworden ist !
Lieber entwickeln die son Zeug wie Portal      ( ich finds aber Okay , nich böse gemeint )    oder so ein Schrott wie Counter Strike Global Offensvie    ( Das meine Ich aber ernst )   !!!!!!!

Was will die Welt eigentlcih mit tausende Versionen von Counter Strike, ???

Selbst das alte CS 1.6  WIRD als Richtiges    E Sport Spiel angesehen  und selbst  TEAM Fortress 2 wird häufiger gespielt als CS Source.

Wir warten außerdem seit 2007 auf eine Half-LIfe  Fortsetzung und " Valve "    boxt nur      " Erweiterungen "  auf den Markt. 
Ich will kein  PORTAL  3 mehr , auch kein  LEFT 4 DEAD 3  oder  Counter Strike Global Offensive   "2  ???
Ich möchte das die Entwickler mal  wieder  mit Half-life Weitermachen !!!

Die sollen mal das FORTSETZTEN , wodurch die Jungs auch Berühmt geworden sind. Die Größten Kassenschlager waren ja die Half-Life Teile .


----------



## Grim2012 (7. September 2012)

Also ich muss sagen ich kauf mir nur Spiele die mir wirklich zusagen, und von denen ich weiß das ich sie nicht nur einmal durchspieln werde und sie dann im regal einstauben lass. Ein spiel muss mich begeistern, und dafür sorgen das ich es wieder spieln will. Mir ist es auch egal wie alt die Speile sind, es muss nicht die besste und neueste Grafik haben um mir zu gefallen. Besonders Spiele mit einer frei begehbaren Welt sagen mir sehr zu, aber auch strategie und jegliche art von shootern spiel ich.
Meine absolute lieblingsreihe ist Halo, ob teil 1, Reach oder ODST, hab ich alle und spiel sie immer wieder.

Um zu den DLC's zu kommen, natürlich find ichs gut wenn man neue inhalte für ein Spiel bekommen kann die den Spielspaß erhöhen oder auch dafür sorgen das man es einmal mehr durchspielt. Aber es gibt Grenzen: siehe Mass Effect 3. : da haben die Entwickler bewusst einen Storyteil mit Nebencharakteren aus dem Spiel genommen um ihn nach dem release als DLC anzubieten. und sowas empfinde ich als frechheit und dreiste geldgier.
Von recycelten maps halt ich auch nicht viel, die sollt man schon gratis bekomm oder in verbindung mit anderen mappacks.

Zu dem Free to Play prinzip, is allgemein ne gute sache, aber wer da für die zusatzinhalte nicht zahlt geht meist unter.

Was die neue Games heut zu tage angeht, die meisten sind wirklich nicht sehr fesselnd, siehe MW2 - 3, es gibt meiner Meinung nach nur noch sehr wenige Games die einen fesseln und nicht so ausgelutscht sind. (Halo 4 wird so eine Ausnahme ^^) , das neuste Spiel das ich mehr als nur einmal durch hab ist Dead Space 2, weils mich gefesselt hat und ich jedes mal wieder was andres entdeckt hab. Auch das upgrade system war kein unwichtiger Grund, es war ein ansporn die waffen upgraden und ihre volle kraft zu erhalten.

Ich weiß nicht wer Resistance für die Playstation 3 kennt, davon gibts mittlerweile auch schon 3 teile, ich kenn jetz nur den 1sten, die Story war auch nich grad die neuste, die Erde wird von parasitären Aliens angegriffen und ein Mann (von den Alien infiziert und hat überlebt) letzte Hoffnung, und muss das Schicksal der vWelt abwenden. Dort bekam man fürs erneute durchspieln des Games komplett neue Waffen, das prinzip ist simpel aber reicht aus als Ansporn.

Solche Systeme fehln mir heut zu tage, der spieler sollte was geboten bekomm um es erneut zu spieln, ich bin kein freund von erfolg/trophäen jagen, ich will nich immer das selbe spieln damit dann in meiner Statistik steht ich hab das und das erreicht. ich will jedes mal was neues entdecken können. 
Aber der verlang wahrscheinlich auch zuviel.


----------



## Shona (7. September 2012)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ich hatte ja früher viel CoD gezockt, selbst vor der Zeit der DLCs war man meist gezwungen mitzuziehen um auf dem Server zu zocken. Danach kamen ja die ganzen Zwänge und die in meinen Augen billigen Brocken ( Map Recycling, sinnlose Ränge und was weiß ich ). Ich will so etwas nicht unterstützen, denn wenn man alles über sich ergehen läßt werden die noch dreister mit den Methoden. Ich weß auch das es ein Kampf gegen Windmühlenflügel ist, aber ich für meine Person ziehe es so lange durch wie es irgendwie geht.


Ich muss wirklich zugeben das ich CoD frei bin und habe noch nie einen teil gespielt, weil mir alleine schon das lesen darüber jegliche Neugiert zerstört hat. Kenne es halt noch von damals als auf einmal viele CoD Spieler auch CS gespielt hatten, das man das richtig gemerkt hatte und diese keinerlei Teamplay mitbrachten und alles und jeder der besser war, war ein Cheater. Das hat sich auch leider nicht dran geändert weshalb ich auch bei Battlefield hängen geblieben bin.

Bei CoD finde ich diesen Zwang mit den DLC's auch wiklich schlimm und würde mir das hier auch nicht gefallen lassen, den wenn man keinen Sinn darin sieht das zu kaufen dann sollte man das auch nicht müssen.




Angie2012 schrieb:


> Was will die Welt eigentlcih mit tausende Versionen von Counter Strike, ???
> 
> Ich will kein  PORTAL  3 mehr , auch kein  LEFT 4 DEAD 3  oder  Counter Strike Global Offensive   "2  ???
> Ich möchte das die Entwickler mal  wieder  mit Half-life Weitermachen !!!


CS habe ich schon seit CSS abgehackt, zwar hab ich das spiel gekauft spiele dort aber nur deathrun oder Kreetz climbing für mehr taugt es nicht.

Portal 3 würde ich auch kaufen, dieses Spiel bringt wenigsten mal die Gehirnwindungen in schwung 

Auf L4D3 kann ich gut und gerne verzichten, den ersten Teil habe ich 250h gespielt und des zweiten Teil 988h und bin vom zweiten immer noch begeistert vor da ich eigentlich seit anfang an immer 8vs8 bzw. 9vs9 gespielt habe was nochmal spannender ist

Half Life 3 oder Half Life Episode 3 wird glaube ich nie kommen und wenn es ein HL3 geben wird dann erst in ein paar Jahren wenn die Source Engine ausgelutscht ist



Grim2012 schrieb:


> Aber es gibt Grenzen: siehe Mass Effect 3. : da haben die Entwickler bewusst einen Storyteil mit Nebencharakteren aus dem Spiel genommen um ihn nach dem release als DLC anzubieten. und sowas empfinde ich als frechheit und dreiste geldgier.


 Da gebe ich dir vollkommen recht das geht auch zuweit! Die Story sollte nicht wegen einem DLC gekürzt werden, wenn dann erweitert aber nicht rausnehmen weil man es dann nochmal verkaufen kann.



Grim2012 schrieb:


> Zu dem Free to Play prinzip, is allgemein ne gute sache, aber wer da für die zusatzinhalte nicht zahlt geht meist unter.


Ich muss ganz ehrlich zugeben das mir Free 2 Play lieber ist als dieses Cloud Gaming.

Als ich letzens erst einen Artikel dazu gelesen habe dacht ich nur wie man so einen Schrott machen kann, vor allem das viele in DE und anderen Ländern das wegen der mangelden Internetgeschwindigkeit gar nicht mehr spielen können. Ich selbst habe nur eine DSL3000 Leitung und mit dieser wäre es unmöglich Cloud Gaming zu spielen.


----------



## Angie2012 (8. September 2012)

Was ich euch auch noch fragen wollte ist, ob ihr die Spiele dich ich bei mir aufgelistet habe auch gespielt habt und was ihr von denen haltet . 

Star Wars Jedi Akedemy, Return to Castle WolfenStein , Stalker, Crysis, Left4 Dead , Doom 3, Far Cry ,Painkiller, Dead Space , The Witcher 1, Beyound Good & Evil, Bioshock und Fear


Viele sind auch nich darauf eingegangen und haben auch nicht erzählt was Ihr so Früher für Games gespielt habt 
und vor allem mit welche ihr damals Aufgewachsen seid


----------



## Grim2012 (8. September 2012)

Um mal zum Thema zurückzukommen, grundsätzlich find ich alte Games besser als die neuen, siehe : 
die ersten CoD Teile, Dead Space, Far Cry, Fear, Painkiller, aber auch Battlefield (wobei ich aber gleich sagen muss Battlefield 3 hab ich nicht gespielt) auch Strategie teile waren die alten sehr gut, siehe Company of Heroes, wird heute noch von vielen gespielt, und es gibt kein vergleichbares Game das so erfolgreich ist (also Strategie Games).

Das liegt aber auch daran das man, wie man so schön sagt, schon alles gesehn hat, bei jedem neue Game hat man das gefühl die Story kenn ich schon. Und meistens ist es auch so, entweder es hat große ähnlichkeit mit nem andern Game oder das Grund prinzip ist immer das selbe.
Aber auch bei denen man nich grade behaupten kann das das eine Story ist, auch kann man oft schon erahnen was als nächstes passieren wird.

Aber auch DLC's spielen keine unwichtige Rolle, früher gabs auch Addons (heut heißts nur DLC), aber es gab fürn Game max. 1, 2.
Heute gibts viel mehr pro Game und jedes kostet, da gibts dann DLC's mit Waffen, neue Story inhalte, neue Missionen und so weiter, aber niemals alles in einem.


----------



## Hübie (8. September 2012)

Shona schrieb:


> Und solange es Dumme-Kommentare gibt müssen wir Dumme-Kommentare lesen/ertragen





Shona schrieb:


> Das will ich doch gar nicht ich versuche eine Konversation zwischen Erwachsenen aber anscheinend ist Hübie nicht in der Lage so eine zu führen da er immer gleich beleidigend wird
> 
> Anscheinend nicht den wie du siehst werde ich nun schon zum zweiten Mal von Hübie angegriffen ohne einen Grund


 
OMG. Was soll man dazu sagen? Ich beleidige nicht, ich frage dich einfach Dinge die du offensichtlich ignorierst. Erwachsen hin oder her. Dass sagt man meistens einfach um sich größer darzustellen als das Gegenüber - ohne Hand und Fuß denn der Leser überprüfts i.d.R. nicht sondern akzeptiert das Gelesene.

Aber wenn du so empfindlich bist dann benutze ich gerne sanftere Wörter für dich; nur lauf ich dann Gefahr das du es nicht in der Deutlichkeit verstehst die es erwirken sollte. Wo du ja das offensichtliche schon nicht verstanden hast... 

Also noch mal umformuliert:



Hübie schrieb:


> Du schießt dir gern ins eigene Bein, wie? :what: Oder trollst du einfach?


Haust du dich selbst gern in die Pfanne oder willst du einfach nur provozierend wirken?



Hübie schrieb:


> Bist du lernresistent oder wie?


Wenn du mich nicht versehst wieso fragst du mich dann nicht wie ich es meinte?

@Razor2408: Du hast es auch schon recht gut auf den Punkt gebracht.


----------



## Shona (9. September 2012)

@Hübie
Lass es doch einfach es interessiert hier niemanden außer dich. Des Weiteren stehst stehst du sowieso auf meiner Igno-Liste und wenn du mal genau schaust, seit dem du nicht mehr geschrieben hast konnte man sich normal unterhalten ohne das jemand gleich meint jemanden anderen des trollens zu beschuldigen. Dein Verhalten zeugt von einem zwölf jährigen der sich immer noch mehr beweisen will anstatt es einfach zu lassen.



Grim2012 schrieb:


> Um mal zum Thema zurückzukommen, grundsätzlich find ich alte Games besser als die neuen, siehe :
> die ersten CoD Teile, Dead Space, Far Cry, Fear, Painkiller, aber auch  Battlefield (wobei ich aber gleich sagen muss Battlefield 3 hab ich  nicht gespielt) auch Strategie teile waren die alten sehr gut, siehe  Company of Heroes, wird heute noch von vielen gespielt, und es gibt kein  vergleichbares Game das so erfolgreich ist (also Strategie Games).


Da könnte man sogar noch weiter zurück gehen und Spiele aufzälen die heute noch genauso viel Spass machen wie vor 15 Jahren und kein Spiel aus der heutigen Zeit da ran kommen könnte.



Grim2012 schrieb:


> Das liegt aber auch daran das man, wie man so schön sagt, schon alles  gesehn hat, bei jedem neue Game hat man das gefühl die Story kenn ich  schon. Und meistens ist es auch so, entweder es hat große ähnlichkeit  mit nem andern Game oder das Grund prinzip ist immer das selbe.
> Aber auch bei denen man nich grade behaupten kann das das eine Story  ist, auch kann man oft schon erahnen was als nächstes passieren wird.


Die ähnlichkeit mit anderen Spielen ist gewollt und das man schon alles gesehen hat liegt wohl daran das alles schon da war und es nicht neues gibt das man entdecken könnte. Wenn man es genau nimmt gab es schon alle Storys irgendwann einmal, wenn man genauer sucht. Auch das Prinzip eines Spiels wird sich immer wiederholen.

Was sollen sie auch groß machen, jeder wird irgendwann an den Punkt kommen zu sagen "Och das kenne ich doch schon alles" und bis dann wieder was neues kommt ist man zu alt oder liegt unter der Erde und das Spiel beginnt von vorne.



Grim2012 schrieb:


> Aber auch DLC's spielen keine unwichtige Rolle, früher gabs auch Addons (heut heißts nur DLC), aber es gab fürn Game max. 1, 2.
> Heute gibts viel mehr pro Game und jedes kostet, da gibts dann DLC's mit  Waffen, neue Story inhalte, neue Missionen und so weiter, aber niemals  alles in einem.


 Früher zahlte man für dieses eine Add-on dann aber auch den gleichen Preis wie für das Hauptspiel selbst. Ich erinnere mich da noch an Die Sims das 50 DM gekostet hat und das erste Addon ebenfalls 50 DM. Wobei sich bei Sims nicht wirklich was geändert hat die Add-on's sind auch noch Add-on's und kosten meist genau soviel wie das hauptspiel. Nur die Mini-Add-ons sind da vom Preis/Leistungsverhältnis einfach zu teuer.

Ansonsten fällt mir kein Spiel ein das heute noch richtige Add-on' rausgebracht hat oder rausbringt. Somit sind wir wieder bei dem Punkt das manche DLC's einfach nur Müll sind, andere ihr Geld wert und leider viel zu viele einfach eine Frechheit weil das normalerweise im Hauptspiel sein sollte.


----------



## Grim2012 (10. September 2012)

Shona schrieb:


> Die ähnlichkeit mit anderen Spielen ist gewollt und das man schon alles gesehen hat liegt wohl daran das alles schon da war und es nicht neues gibt das man entdecken könnte. Wenn man es genau nimmt gab es schon alle Storys irgendwann einmal, wenn man genauer sucht. Auch das Prinzip eines Spiels wird sich immer wiederholen.
> 
> Was sollen sie auch groß machen, jeder wird irgendwann an den Punkt kommen zu sagen "Och das kenne ich doch schon alles" und bis dann wieder was neues kommt ist man zu alt oder liegt unter der Erde und das Spiel beginnt von vorne.



Es ist mir schon klar das die Publisher nicht viele Möglichkeiten bei der Story haben, irgend wiederholt sich jeben etwas. Ich mein ja nur das ichs schade find, weil ich das gefühl hab das sich einige auch keine Mühe bei der Story geben.



Shona schrieb:


> Früher zahlte man für dieses eine Add-on dann aber auch den gleichen Preis wie für das Hauptspiel selbst. Ich erinnere mich da noch an Die Sims das 50 DM gekostet hat und das erste Addon ebenfalls 50 DM. Wobei sich bei Sims nicht wirklich was geändert hat die Add-on's sind auch noch Add-on's und kosten meist genau soviel wie das hauptspiel. Nur die Mini-Add-ons sind da vom Preis/Leistungsverhältnis einfach zu teuer.
> 
> Ansonsten fällt mir kein Spiel ein das heute noch richtige Add-on' rausgebracht hat oder rausbringt. Somit sind wir wieder bei dem Punkt das manche DLC's einfach nur Müll sind, andere ihr Geld wert und leider viel zu viele einfach eine Frechheit weil das normalerweise im Hauptspiel sein sollte.



Das mein ich ja, heut gibts DLC's da bekommt man vielleicht ne waffe oder so und das ganze kostet dann 5€, es gibt auch ausnahmen: Battlefield 3, da gibts jetz 4 oder 5 Addons mit massig maps, fahrzeugen so was, und auch wenns sich wie Werbung anhört, das ganze gibts auch in einem Pack das premium heißt fürn spitzen Preis.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. September 2012)

Angie2012 schrieb:


> Was ich euch auch noch fragen wollte ist, ob ihr die Spiele dich ich bei mir aufgelistet habe auch gespielt habt und was ihr von denen haltet .
> 
> Star Wars Jedi Akedemy, Return to Castle WolfenStein , Stalker, Crysis, Left4 Dead , Doom 3, Far Cry ,Painkiller, Dead Space , The Witcher 1, Beyound Good & Evil, Bioshock und Fear
> 
> ...


RtCW kenne und habe ich nur beiden letzten Teile, Stalker fand ich nicht prickelnd wie auch Crysis. Gut gezockt wurde dagegen Far Cry, The Witcher Beyound Good & Evil, Bioshock und Fear außer Teil 3. Doom 3 ging so lala und flog nach ca der Hälfte vom Rechner. Den Rest hatte ich nichtmal. Dafür eben die Gothic Reihe, Baphometes Fluch, Anno usw.


----------



## Fragazoid (10. September 2012)

Damals , hab ich so gut wie jedes bekannte spiel gezockt, irgendein kumpel hatte immer irgendein neues spiel gekauft, welches man dann ausgeliehen oder getauscht hat( ganz ohne onlineaktivierung und so´n Müll).
Die lanparties im keller,  , waren immer megageil, und gut besucht.... sogar heute noch würden kumpels mit ihren rechenknechten unter dem arm vorbeikommen, und einen auszocken,
wenn es denn noch lanspiele geben würde

ich verschieb schon seit release quark III von rechner zu rechner, für mich, die mutter aller multiplayershooter,hab das spiel sogar 2x ( einmal immernoch ungeöffnet) und mag mich nicht davon trennen,
ebenso besitze ich auch noch siedler 2 mit rund 4000! usermaps, die monotone soundkulisse und die pixelmännchen haben nicht an scharm verloren .

Vielleicht liegts an meinem alter, aber die meisten spiele namenhafter produzenten heutzutage, fühlen sich irgendwie steril und seelenlos an, ausser bombastgrafik haben sie kaum was zu bieten,
und mit dem "puplikum" in aktuellen online-spielen kommt ich meist nicht klar, hab das gefühl, es nur mit pickeligen, bleichen kellerkindern ohne rückrad und respekt zutun zu haben, tschuldigung .
irgendwie braucht keiner mehr spieltiefe  Sicher waren die spiele "damals" ( 5-20jahre zurück) irgendwie fesselnder

gruss


----------



## Grim2012 (10. September 2012)

Fragazoid schrieb:


> ich verschieb schon seit release quark III von rechner zu rechner, für mich, die mutter aller multiplayershooter,hab das spiel sogar 2x ( einmal immernoch ungeöffnet) und mag mich nicht davon trennen,
> ebenso besitze ich auch noch siedler 2 mit rund 4000! usermaps, die monotone soundkulisse und die pixelmännchen haben nicht an scharm verloren .


 
Bei solchen Fans freut sich der Publisher , find ich auch persöhnlich gut. Für solche Fans werden Games entwickelt, es ist ne Schande wenn man nen Game kauft und das dann garnicht oder nur zur hälfte durch spielt.



Fragazoid schrieb:


> und mit dem "puplikum" in aktuellen online-spielen kommt ich meist nicht klar, hab das gefühl, es nur mit pickeligen, bleichen kellerkindern ohne rückrad und respekt zutun zu haben, tschuldigung .
> irgendwie braucht keiner mehr spieltiefe  Sicher waren die spiele "damals" ( 5-20jahre zurück) irgendwie fesselnder



Da stimm ich dir zu, das problem hat ich letztens. Da wollt mir wer erklären wie ich zu spieln hab und da ich der Meinung war ich muss nich auf son Kellerkind hörn, hab ich so gespielt wie ichs immer tu. Da wurde ich gleich aufs derbste Beleidigt und auch im spiel gekillt (also teamkill), also sowas nervt einfach und kotzt mich extrem an.


----------



## Shona (10. September 2012)

Angie2012 schrieb:


> Was ich euch auch noch fragen wollte ist, ob ihr die Spiele dich ich bei mir aufgelistet habe auch gespielt habt und was ihr von denen haltet .
> 
> Star Wars Jedi Akedemy, Return to Castle WolfenStein , Stalker, Crysis, Left4 Dead , Doom 3, Far Cry ,Painkiller, Dead Space , The Witcher 1, Beyound Good & Evil, Bioshock und Fear



Star Wars Jedi Akedemy = nein
Return to Castle WolfenStein  = Ja, sogar mehrmals durchgespielt
Stalker = nein
Crysis = nein
Left4 Dead = Ja und zwar über 250 Stunden und Left 4 Dead 2 habe ich sogar 988 Stunden gespielt xD
Doom 3 = nein
Far Cry = nein, nur den zweiten teil und fand ihn schlecht
Painkiller = nein
Dead Space = nein, hab aber den zweiten Teil aber auch noch nie gespielt da ich das über einen Steam Trade bekommen habe
The Witcher 1 = nein, spiele aber geade den 2. teil
Beyound Good & Evil = nein
Bioshock = nein, nur den zweiten teil
Fear = nein, nur ein Let's Play gesehen das hat mir gereicht^^ Hab mich zu oft erschrocken als das ich es selbst spielen könnte xD


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (11. September 2012)

Memme


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. September 2012)

> Fear = nein, nur ein Let's Play gesehen das hat mir gereicht^^ Hab mich zu oft erschrocken als das ich es selbst spielen könnte xD


Man muß ja nicht gleich Maus & Tastatur in den Monitor werfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Angie2012 (11. September 2012)

Ich bin mal echt gespannt wie die Spiele Industrie in 5 jahren aussieht und auf was wir uns da noch freuen können !


Der GAnze Online Zwang     ( STEAM , Origin , Games for Windows LIve u.s.w ) ,     die Registrierung und nebenbei die Zwingende InternetVerbindung beim zocken (Assasins Creed + Ubisoft Game Launcher, Steam, Origin ).

Fast alle Spiele in der Heutigen Zeit müssen an ein Konto gebunden werden!
Die eigene PrivatsPhare, darum kümmert sich ja sowiso keiner,  und es interessiert auch keinen !  

STEAM / ORIGIN sammeln ja Daten von den Kontoinhabern / Usern   ( gerade vom PC wie, IP Adresse, windows, hardware)  und      " DARF DIESE AN DRITTE PERSONEN WEITERLEITEN / WEITERGEBEN "     !    
Für besseren Support der Gamer, Marktforschung  u.s.w. ....
Man wird ja nich mal höflich gefragt.
Es werden einfach deinen Dateien an  irgendwelche Personen geschickt wie Email , Windows u.s.w..

WAS ICH AUF MEINEN RECHNER HABE GEHT KEINEN SCHWA..... ETWAS AN !!!!!!!

Ich brauche keine Angst zu haben , bei mir ist Alles Originale Software ! 

Darum mache ich mir aber keine Sorgen.   Ich habe auf meinen PC noch wichtigere Daten wie   Telefon NR,  Bewerbungsunterlagen,
Nackt Fotos ( MUAHAHAH ) und so weiter.

Und wer garantiert mir, das nich irgendeine Software  ( Anspielung auf ORIGIN )  sich gerade an MEINE PRIVATEN DATEN vergreift nur weil so ein Notgeiler EA Mitarbeiter nachschaut wieviele Telefon NR ich von meine Mietzen habe.

Die Eigene Privatsphare ist einfach nur voll für im Arsch.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. September 2012)

Mit den ganzen DLCs Zeugs und Onlinezwang ist mir vieles vergangen und ich kaufe derzeit eher ältere Games. Bei den aktuellen Shootern stört mich das man eh nur neumodisches Zeugs oder Capt. Future bekommt, der WW II ist ja schlagartig vom Markt ( das wäre im Zweifel ein Kaufgrund )


----------



## Angie2012 (11. September 2012)

Ich bleibe auch bei den Älteren Games  ( Siehe meinen Vortrag )

Wen ich die Alten Games spiele erinnere ich mich immer noch an die alte Zeit in der Schule und so.
Und bin damit ja auch aufgewachsen . Die Alten Games sind mir ans Herz gewachsen !!!!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. September 2012)

Das mit dem aufwachsen gibt es ja bei mir nicht, und hatte ich ich mich auch lange gesperrt was den PC angeht. Sind bei mir ja erst knapp 12 Jahre und den 1. Platz hatte der PC nie eingenommen.


----------

